# Looking for a small standard



## ilovelasun (Oct 30, 2011)

I really have my heart set on a small female brown standard, but color isnt everything I just want my spoo to be on the smaller side. I am located in Texas and I am looking for a companion around this summer time. If its something close I am willing to pick her up. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

What do you consider " small"? I have a 22" male & in todays Poodles he would be considered small he only weighs in at 37-38 lbs. The Standard states 15" & up. There is a forum member who is planning a small Standard litter but again define small.


----------



## ilovelasun (Oct 30, 2011)

3dogs said:


> What do you consider " small"? I have a 22" male & in todays Poodles he would be considered small he only weighs in at 37-38 lbs. The Standard states 15" & up. There is a forum member who is planning a small Standard litter but again define small.


That would be the perfect size actually! Please let me know if you have anything I can follow up on! Thanks.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Peppersb on this forum. You can go to the thread in "poodle talk" 2nd page. Title Cammie x Sting for the announcement.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Small Standard Poodles. not sure if there is an s at the end of poodle for that site but try both ways.


Also Karbit/ Rosemel Poodles breed for the Moyen/Klien size & have imports for the breeding program. I believe their Poodles are under 19".


----------



## ilovelasun (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks I will most definitely look into it!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I just did a thread on a dog in Chicago needing a new home. He was black and 34lbs, very cute. I think free, but not sure. Look for the thread if you are interested, there was a number to call. He was 3 years old.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Are you close to Houston? Poodle Rescue of Houston had a small two year old male that was found in the Montrose area last week. She also had one puppy left and it was a male on the small side. It is cream. I bought the bigger brother.


----------

